# Mead And Headspace



## DJbrewer (23/2/10)

Hello,

well, my first mead experiemnts went badly but gave me a taste for improving the process.

i would like to use a larger, plastic fermenter rather than the smaller 5L glass jugs, which I found difficult to rack/bottle from (maybe my technique could be improved...)

I have access to a 15L plastic fermenter but did not want to do a 10L or more batch of mead.

so, 
1. would it be wise to do a small batch (5L) in a 15L bucket? or will that leave too much headspace?; or

2. do i just go for a 10L+ batch?


thanks for any thoughts...


----------



## peas_and_corn (23/2/10)

I'd probably go for the bigger batch. Mead always gets better with age, so it's not a problem if you're not drinking it very fast.


----------



## DJbrewer (23/2/10)

peas_and_corn said:


> I'd probably go for the bigger batch. Mead always gets better with age, so it's not a problem if you're not drinking it very fast.



thanks.
probably not a bad idea!

i was going to buy one of those 15L drums from brew stores.
they have a "lip" near the bottom where the diameter is reduced. Does thsi have much of an effect on the racking/bottling? i just wonder because sediment can accumulate there and as the liquid is removed it will become disturbed, i imagine. i.e. is it better to find something with straight sides?


----------



## Airgead (23/2/10)

Plenty of headspace is not a problem during primary fermentation as oxygen gets excluded by the CO2 given off during fermentation. During aging you want to minimise the headspace as much as possible. You could maybe primary in the plastic and rack off into small glass jars to age.

Plastic is no good for long aging anyway as it is to oxygen permeable. You really need glass or stainless for long term storage.

Cheers
Dave


----------



## DJbrewer (23/2/10)

Airgead said:


> Plenty of headspace is not a problem during primary fermentation as oxygen gets excluded by the CO2 given off during fermentation. During aging you want to minimise the headspace as much as possible. You could maybe primary in the plastic and rack off into small glass jars to age.
> 
> Plastic is no good for long aging anyway as it is to oxygen permeable. You really need glass or stainless for long term storage.
> 
> ...



thanks, dave.

i have the 5L glass jars for the secondary/aging process. so, do you think getting a bigger glass carboy (10L - 15L) may be better for the primary, as well?

i found getting liquid out of the glass jars problematic, so imagine the larger glass carboys may be the same.. i probably should have just syphoned it by mouth as the syphon i bought did not make a good seal around the mouth of the jug.

i only have enough honey for a 5L batch so will need to buy more for a bigger batch or just go for a small 5L batch to get started...
i guess the 5L batches woudl allow me try two different yeasts, too...

just thinking out loud now...  

thanks for your feedback.


----------



## Airgead (23/2/10)

DJbrewer said:


> thanks, dave.
> 
> i have the 5L glass jars for the secondary/aging process. so, do you think getting a bigger glass carboy (10L - 15L) may be better for the primary, as well?
> 
> ...



Unless I'm doing a tiny batch I always do primary fermentation in plastic. I really don't like active fermentation in glass. All it takes is a blocked airlock and you can be picking glass shrapnel out of the roof (or yourself).

Cheers
Dave


----------



## DJbrewer (23/2/10)

Airgead said:


> Unless I'm doing a tiny batch I always do primary fermentation in plastic. I really don't like active fermentation in glass. All it takes is a blocked airlock and you can be picking glass shrapnel out of the roof (or yourself).
> 
> Cheers
> Dave




thanks. good tip!

looks like i will buy a 15L plastic drum (or two) tomorrow.


----------



## Wolfy (23/2/10)

DJbrewer said:


> i would like to use a larger, plastic fermenter rather than the smaller 5L glass jugs, which I found difficult to rack/bottle from (maybe my technique could be improved...)


IMHO I'd look at practicing your siphon/bottling/racking technique rather than using larger/plastic fermenters - especially for long term/secondary.
Nothing wrong with plastic/larger containers for primary fermentation, but given how long you can condition mead for, you really want it in glass (or stainless) with as little headspace as possible.


----------



## DJbrewer (23/2/10)

Wolfy said:


> IMHO I'd look at practicing your siphon/bottling/racking technique rather than using larger/plastic fermenters - especially for long term/secondary.
> Nothing wrong with plastic/larger containers for primary fermentation, but given how long you can condition mead for, you really want it in glass (or stainless) with as little headspace as possible.




definitely need to practice my siphon/bottling/racking technique! 
i will get the 15L plastic containers and then rack into glass. i am sure I can get the iphon technique down pat before i need to do it to the precious mead.

thanks for the reply.


----------

